# Something old and something new (somewhere in Norfolk)



## hamishsfriend (Jun 9, 2011)

Two abandoned buildings, only a few fields distant from each other: one is a pair of old farm cottages full of character, safely boarded up and hence (sadly and frustratingly) inacessible. 

















A completely different sight awaits a little further down the road. This large house was built only about 10 years ago as an 'extension', as it were, to a much smaller bungalow-type building already on the site. It is surrounded by a wilderness of long grass and shrubs which would make a lovely garden, if tended. 











A couple of dilapidated sheds and a number of abandoned cars keep it company. 
















On this blustery day the wind is creating small clouds of dust in the empty rooms. The double-glazed windows are smashed and the curtains are billowing. The unlocked front door is banging against its frame. 











Like most new buildings, this new house is 'dead' and devoid of any character. It lacks the personality that can only be acquired by years of being loved, and lived in. But who on earth would build a grand house like this one, and then abandon it, only weeks before it has reached completion?
















The simple answer is that it had been built without planning permission. When applied for, too late, permission was refused.


----------



## Snips86x (Jun 9, 2011)

Great Images Here. Shame about the planning permission as that looks like a nice little house.


----------



## Em_Ux (Jun 9, 2011)

I love the shot with the poppies!

Oh no the owner must of been gutted having to leave the house.


----------



## st33ly (Jun 9, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I love the shot with the poppies!
> 
> Oh no the owner must of been gutted having to leave the house.



I agree with you, that picture is great 

Looks very interesting.


----------



## RichardH (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm surprised that the owner didn't do what the large construction companies do: repeatedly submit planning applications, with tiny variations, until the planning committee caves in and agrees, just so that they can stop looking at the same stuff every week.


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 9, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I love the shot with the poppies!


Aren't they gorgeous. I think I'd buy that house just for the poppies alone! 
Another interesting find and pics, H. Cheers.


----------



## hamishsfriend (Jun 9, 2011)

RichardH said:


> I'm surprised that the owner didn't do what the large construction companies do: repeatedly submit planning applications, with tiny variations, until the planning committee caves in and agrees, just so that they can stop looking at the same stuff every week.



Maybe the owners do?


----------



## MD (Jun 9, 2011)

Em_Ux said:


> I love the shot with the poppies!
> 
> Oh no the owner must of been gutted having to leave the house.



seconded 

shame about the second house too 
i love norfolk


----------

